# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: The Denizens of Death



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

(This RPG is violent, obviously, therefore it is PG13, because the violence includes killing. And there will be plenty of that. Cruddy title and team names, I know.)
---
In the year of 5867, Darkrai and Giratina crossed paths. Together, they invaded the free world, mercilessly killing every Pokemon possible. Then, fourteen years into their rule, they were betrayed. Their minions turned on them, killing them with sheer numbers. In the place of the two rulers is one. His name is Rishben, the Absol. He relies solely on an Elite squad to protect him and do all his dirty work. His squad is known as The Denizens of Death. They killed his entire army, and didn't stop there. They kill to pass the time. They especially love torturing their victims, which are usually young and innocent Pokemon. But lately... They've been having trouble with a small band of rebels. These rebels are known as the Lightfinders. They Seek to destroy the Denizens of Darkness, and then Rishben will be powerless. In truth, Rishben dosen't need protection. He is level 87, due to the fact that he killed Giratina himself, and almost killed Darkrai. But, he'd rather not do everything himself. The Denizens of Darkness are trying to destroy the Lighfinders. 
---
If anything didn't make sense, tell me. The Denizens of Darkness can be typed DoD, for time purposes. Here's your form.
---
Name:
Species:
Appearance:
Level:
Team:
(Optional)Personality:
Bio:
Moves(Max. 6):
---
Here's mine. (By the way, you can be any level, and know any move possible for your character to learn in a game. I don't really care. After all, there are TMs in PMD.)
---
Name:Xhan
Species:Lucario
Appearance:Just your average Lucario, Except that he wears a black Pecha Scarf, although everyone thinks it's just an ordinary scarf.
Level:78
Team:DoD
(Optional)Personality:It'll unfold.
Bio:The first invasion took place when he was young, and he ended up joining Giratina's and Darkrai's Army. He followed Rishben in the rebellion, and is now Rishben's right-hand...Dog thing. Xhan does not really have a rank, just like everyone else, but he seems to always be giving orders from Rishben. 
Moves(Max. 6):Aura Sphere, Force Palm, Iron Tail, Dragon Pulse, Extreme Speed, Crunch.
---
Rules:
1:NO godmodding.
2:Keep swearing at a minimum, please.
3:Try to keep comments at a minimum after we've started the RPG.
4:ONLY 5 members are allowed per team. I will NOT open any slots, and there is no reserving. It dosen't take that long to apply.
---
The Lightfinders:
Bullet/Zangoose/Blaziking 175
Nanei/Vaporeon/Miyari
Iron/Aggron/Hoeruo
Thorn/Swablu/shadow_lugia
Liz/Skitty/MewXCarmeleonXEevee
---
The Denizens of Death:
Xhan/Lucario/Black Yoshi 99
X-Ray/Luxray/Bakuphoon
Yono/Duskinoir/Orngsumb
Kailani/Garchomp/Exo-Raikou
-
---
No places open.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Bullet
Species: Zangoose
Appearance: Bullet looks like a normal Zangoose, except the red marks on him are grey.
Level: 77
Team: Lightfinders
(Optional)Personality: Bullet is very energetic and normally kind, but can be cruel and mean. He hardly sleeps.
Bio: Bullet's and the rest of the Pokemon in his "herd" were all captured by the Denizens of Death, and he was the sole survivor, promising to join the DoD. He eventually escaped the cruelty their and became a top recruit in Team Lightfinders. He is the leader of his branch of the team. His intent for the team is not only to overthrow the DoD, but to kill every single one of them. He rarely sleeps; he's always on guard and training. His claws are razor sharp; ready for the kill of the DoD. 
Moves(Max. 6): X-Scissor, Crush Claw, Close Combat, Toxic, Night Slash, Shadow Claw


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Accepted


Blaziking 175 said:


> Name: Bullet
> Species: Zangoose
> Appearance: Bullet looks like a normal Zangoose, except the red marks on him are grey.
> Level: 77
> ...


----------



## Nope (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: X-Ray
Species: Luxray
Appearance: Normal Luxray, except for he only have 3 points on his tailstar. He laso has a golden earing on his left ear.
Level: 65
Team: DoD
Personality:Serious, and is not one of the "happy" types. He listens with open ears to suggestions. He is a strong battler, and thinks it is fun torturing and killing other pokèmon. He does not listen to others than Rishben.
Bio: When he was a Luxio, he joined Darkrais and Giratinas army. At that time, he loved a beautiful Ninetails. The Ninetails home got attacked by D+G armies, and she died. X-Ray then left D+G army, and swore revenge on them.
When he found out D+G was dead, and an Absol named Rishben had taken their place, he searched for the Absol. He joined Rishbens army, and is now a ruthless killer.
Moves(Max. 6): Charge, Discharge, Crunch, Thunder Wave, Endure, Thunder Bolt


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Yono
Species: Dusknoir
Appearance: Shiny Dusknoir
Level: 70
Team: DoD
(Optional)Personality: It'll play out
Bio: Born a lonely Duskull he grew up in the war and joined the Absol and does his dirty work.
Moves(Max. 6): Dark Pulse, Shadow Sneak, Charge Beam, Night Shade, Giga Impact, and Shadow Punch


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Name: X-Ray
> Species: Luxray
> Appearance: Normal Luxray, except for he only have 3 points on his tailstar. He laso has a golden earing on his left ear.
> Level: 65
> ...


 Wow. A lot of people sure like high levels.



OrngSumb said:


> Name: Yono
> Species: Dusknoir
> Appearance: Shiny Dusknoir
> Level: 70
> ...


Both Accepted


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel so lonely; everyone's on DoD and not Lightfinders.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm actually surprised at that, because people usually always try to be heroes...Unless they're feeling different like I have been lately.


----------



## Nope (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, Blaziking. I just wanted to try the evil side for once ^^;


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

Meh. Evil is too serious for me. Unless there's insanity involved somehow.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, no one ever said "No being insane."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Kailani
Species: Garchomp
Appearance: Fins are longer and more clawlike, right eye is red and artificial
Level: 75
Team: DoD
(Optional)Personality: Cold-Hearted, ruthless, prone to bursts of anger
Bio: Kailani lost his eye during one of Giratina's first invasions, and found a replacement some time afterward in the form of a unique crystal. After the uprising, he joined the DoD, all the while scheming to break them down from the inside. When he lsot his eye, whatever attack was used also tampered with his mind ever so slightly; this is what causes the bursts of anger
Moves(Max. 6): Dragon Claw, Sandstorm, Earthquake,  Draco Meteor, Dragon Rush, and Dragon Pulse

Is that good?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Exo-Raikou said:


> Name: Kailani
> Species: Garchomp
> Appearance: Fins are longer and more clawlike, right eye is red and artificial
> Level: 75
> ...


Yes, I see nothing wrong with it.
Accepted. Hmmmm...I think that since everyone is a higher level than 60, (except for me, I'm not even 35 yet!) I'm going to raise my level by...45.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: River
Species: Vaporeon
Appearance: Normal Vaporeon, though her fins are more transucent and her tail fin is a bit larger. She also has maroon eyes. River also wears the Mystic Water pendant around her neck. (Raises water attacks' power by 10%)
Level:51
Team: Lightfinders
Personality: Played out
Bio: River lived in an isolated area that was recently taken over. She was able to hide in a secret location, but everyone else was either killed or fled the island. Because she couldn't be seen and there was very little availible in her location, she was also forced to flee the land. However, the DoD found her first and hurt her quite badly. River was barely able to escape and eventually found the Lightfinders and has been there ever since.
Moves: Acid Armor, Surf, Water Pulse, Ice Beam, Dig, Substitute


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Miyari said:


> Name: Nanei (NAH-neigh)
> Species: Vaporeon
> Appearance: Normal Vaporeon, though her fins are more transucent and her tail fin is a bit larger. She also has maroon eyes. Nanei also wears the Mystic Water pendant around her neck. (Raises water attacks' power by 10%)
> Level:51
> ...


Wow. Level 51. I like it. Accepted.
---
I would have stayed at level 33, but when you look at my Bio, I kind of HAVE to be high level. I don't like it, but I must be a high level.


----------



## Hoeruo (Jun 29, 2008)

*Name:* Iron
*Species:* Aggron
*Appearance:* Normal Aggron, except he got a crack on his skull helmet.
*Level:* 65
*Team:* LF
*Personality:* Serious. He is dangerous when angry. He likes to be alon and is not very social. He does'nt tell anyone about his past.
*Bio:* When he was a Lairon, he joined D+G's forces and fought for them. There he met X-Ray, a Luxray, and they became friends. but the friendship was broken when Iron found out that X-Ray was glad Rishben the Absol had killed D+G. They fought and his skull got damaged, but at least, he had hurt X-Ray too; he bit off one of the points on his tailstar. They became bitter enemies, and are still.
So, when D+G was dead, and he had fought X-Ray, he joined LF to kill Rishben and X-Ray.
The members of LF don't truly trust him because he have been a member of D+G army.
*Moves:* Double Edge, Iron Tail, Iron Defense, Protect, Dark Pulse and Earthquake
And if possible, can he have the ability Rock-head(Recieve no recoil damagefrom recoil-causing attacks)?

So that actually includes half of X-Ray's history too ^^, And I have permission from Bakuphoon to be enemies with her char.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Hoeruo said:


> *Name:* Iron
> *Species:* Aggron
> *Appearance:* Normal Aggron, except he got a crack on his skull helmet.
> *Level:* 65
> ...


About the ability thing...well, I geuss so. Since Aggron have steel covering their body. Well, I like how the history has to do with X-Ray's. It's interesting. Accepted.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Thorn
Species: Swablu
Appearance: She is a shiny.
Level: 10
Team: Lightfinders
Personality: Unpredictable
Bio: Thorn is very young, and was recently born. She just learned how to fly, and she flew off without her parents knowing, to make them proud. She is the Lightfinders' newest recruit.
Moves(Max. 6): Sing, Peck, Safeguard, Astonish


----------



## Nope (Jun 29, 2008)

Yay! My lil' bro is in da house! Or... in da RPG? Maybe...

When will the RP start? I'm itching to RP!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Name: Thorn
> Species: Swablu
> Appearance: She is a shiny.
> Level: 10
> ...


Accepted. Wow. I like low level people. Lots of growth takes place in the story. Makes it more interesting.


Bakuphoon said:


> Yay! My lil' bro is in da house! Or... in da RPG? Maybe...
> 
> When will the RP start? I'm itching to RP!


Well, I geuss we can start now, and anyone who enters afterwards will just be coming back from a solo mission. There's one place left in the Lightfinders and one in the DoD. Lets get started!
---
Xhan opened his eyes. The sun wasn't shining. The moon was. He got up, rather loudly, not caring if his teammates woke up. He walked outside the small shack that Rishben had given to the DoD for sleeping. ONLY sleeping. Meeting were held in the throne room, which was really just in the ruins of Wigglytuff's Guild. In the Guildmaster's former room, of course. They ate in the mess hall, had their five minutes of freetime everyday in the sleeping quarters for former guild members, and tortured victims in the Sentry tunnel. Xhan looked back at the shack. A.K.A., The Marowak Dojo. Most of it was in ruin. "I'd better get some sleep. There's a meeting today, and I need to know my place in our next mission." He didn't bother keeping his voice down. What did he care if his teammates woke up? He walked in, found his spot, and fell asleep.


----------



## Nope (Jun 29, 2008)

X-Ray woke up from the noice Xhan made "Keep quiet, Xhan! Some of us is actually trying to sleep here!"
X-Ray was the lookout of their team, not officially, but he was mostly chosen to keep watch for team Lightfinders because of his ability to see through walls and other materials, he called it X-Ray vision.
He got back to sleep again. They were going to have a meeting today, and he did'nt want to look sleepy at it.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

"What makes you think I care whether you're trying to sleep or not?" Xhan replied angrily. "Sometimes you'll just have to deal with things." He wrapped his scarf around his neck tighter, and finally fell asleep. For a little bit, anyway.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 29, 2008)

Nanei stirred as the moon shone in her eyes and woke up groggily. 
"What was that noise...? Hey, did you h-" she whispered to the others before noticing that they were all asleep. She giggled at her own foolishness and curled up once again. _How stupid of me._ she thought to herself.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 29, 2008)

Yono looked up from the window and turned around.
"You two better shut up and let some of us have peace or you'll both being hearing it." he said angrily.
He turned back around and looked out the window.
_One day that Absol is going down and I'm going to replace it._ he thought to himself.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

((Extra: I'm an early riser.))

Thorn remained asleep throughout all this, meanwhile. She turned around and muttered something about Reeses, cosmetics, and pinecones in her sleep.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Enigma
Species: Porygon-Z
Appearance: Normal, except for a ribbon with a fist on his chest.
Level: 60
Team: DoD
(Optional)Personality: Very dark. Doesn't care for others much. Likes to fight. (You'll figure more out later).
Bio: Lived as a loner for many years commiting crime to live. When the twosome came, joined DoD, to put his evil to work. Not much is known about him, not even by himself. (Sorry, not in a creative mood today.)
Moves(Max. 6): Signal Beam, Ice Beam, Psychic, Tri Attack, and Recover.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> Name: Enigma
> Species: Porygon-Z
> Appearance: Normal, except for a ribbon with a fist on his chest.
> Level: 60
> ...


Accepted. You'll be coming back from a self-appointed solo mission, just so you know.
---
Xhan didn't bother to open his eyes. He just looked around, searching Auras. He saw an Aura that he hadn't seen in a while. Enigma was back. He got up to greet Enigma. "Welcome back. No one missed you." He said. "Now, goodnight. I need to be able to stay awake during today's meeting. Even though SOMEONE dosen't." He turned his head in Yono's direction. He fell backwards where he stood, on purpose, because he knew that when his head hit the ground, he'd conk out. And he did. Until four hours later, at sunrise.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 30, 2008)

"*That's* why I didn't want to come back from the mission..." Enigma grumbled. "Becasue of that STUPID, WORTHLESS Lucario. I'll show him" Enigma soon became tired and fell asleep.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

((By the way, I'm raising my level to level 85. Read the bio; it's self-explanatory))

Bullet standed on the edge of Mt. Bristle, the base of Lightfinders, sharpening his claws and staring at the moon. It was rare that he ever thought anything about the beauty of the moon. This was one of the rare occaisons. He stared at it while sharpening his claws. It was a great sight, with only one or two clouds in the sky, and the moon at its fullest. Bullet smiled. He never smiled, but he did tonight. He looked off at the base of the mountain. He stopped sharpening. He saw a dark figure. scurry to the front of the mountain, and run inside. Bullet decided to investigate. He went into the mountain to see what was up.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 30, 2008)

"Time to wake up, Xhan!" Enigma shouted as he aimed a Tri Attack at the Lucario to wake him up. "Don't forget that meeting you have to go to!" And with that, Enigma left, laughing as hard as he could manage.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Thorn had woken up right when the sun came up, and had started singing, like every bird in the morning. It was not a Sing attack, but just a cheery little tune.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

Xhan got up quickly, and used Extreme Speed to get ahead of Enigma. He went all the way to the Throne Room, And took the best seat. He was the first one there, and he would just be waiting for everyone, except Rishben, who was always in his Throne, or sleeping.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 30, 2008)

((I, too, will begin with me finishing up a mission))

My dorsal fin emerged, and soon afterward came the rest of me.

I was currently resting in the Shimmer Desert; it was where I had been sent for buisness regarding the Denizens.

Apparently, some smart aleck of a Rhyperior had told me there was a hidden a cache of very valuble items in the desert, and it had been my job to track down those items, figure out what they were, and bring them back to the base.

It didn't work out that way. Apparently, I'd been set up, and about half a legion's worth of ightfinders had come, hoping to take me down.

It had been all too easy.

Now the only thing I had left to do was find something to eat, get back to base, and twist that Rhyperior's head around so he could look himself in the eye.

That last one brought a grin to my face.

((EDIT: I'm jsut here to say right now that I'm probably not going to be on the forum for three days because i'll be on vacation. i fI can get on, however, I'll psot. I just don't want things spirialing out of control in such a way that I'm left clueless.))


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 30, 2008)

Yono popped out of the ground in the Meeting Hall.
"For your info Dusknoir don't sleep." he said to Xhan.
Taking his seat he played with energy in his hands.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

Bullet quietly stepped down to the 4th floor. He heard something coming towards him. He swiftly turned around to see an Ursaring staring him in the face. Bullet jumped.

"Ah! So Team Lightfinders is here! Brilliant! I'll get a promotion from the DOD in no time," the Ursaring said with a sly smile. Bullet pounced on him and launched him to the ground. Bullet drew his claws and put them at the Ursaring's throat. The Ursaring looked pleadingly at him.

"You should know better," Bullet said menacingly, "Even if you're the lowliest member of the Denizens of Death, you should know that I never sleep." He drew his claws closer to the throat. "And I'm not one to give a second thought to killing anyone from the DOD." With that, Bullet swiftly slit the Ursaring's throat, hard enough that the Ursaring would undoubtedly die, but lightly enough that the Ursaring would be able to suffer for at least five minutes. Bullet jumped off of him and watch him squirm. Bullet turned away and went back to the top of the mountain.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

Xhan was bored of waiting for the others. He did what Yono was, but with an Aura Sphere. "I never said that they don't." He replied to Yono. "Besides, it's not like a ghost would want to sleep. They must've done enough of that in life. If they ever had one..." In reality, he didn't even know what he meant by that. He was probably mocking Yono, saying that he wasn't even a ghost. Only a ghost type. Xhan made his Aura Sphere smaller, until it dissapeared in his fist.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 30, 2008)

Yono looked at Xhan and made his energy larger.
"Oh we had lives. They were quite amazing." he said with a twinge of anger.
_Fool you don't know what you have till you lose it!_ he thought firing off a Dark Pulse at Xhan.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Elizabeth AKA Liz
Species: Skitty
Appearance: A normal Skitty, but with a small white star on her forehead.
Level: 19
Team: Lightfinders
Personality: She's energetic and sweet, but is also shy and can get a crush on someone easily. Has a burning hatred for the DoD.
Bio: Her parents were a Delcatty(mother) and an Absol(father). Liz's parents were killed by the DoD and she wants to take revenge on them.
Moves: Blizzard, Tackle, Attract, Return


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Name: Elizabeth AKA Liz
> Species: Skitty
> Appearance: A normal Skitty, but with a small white star on her forehead.
> Level: 19
> ...


Accepted.
---
Xhan tried to dodge the Dark Pulse, but didn't do so well. Luckily, it didn't do much damage, because of his type advantage to dark types. He was still knocked down though. He got up, and stared at youno for a few seconds, then had his plan ready. He used Extreme speed to surprise Yono, because it wouldn't do any damage, and used Iron Tail, hitting his mark. It was only on the back of the hand, but he didn't want to make Rishben irritated with a fight. He used Extreme Speed to go back to his original spot. "You'll have to do better than that." He said.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 30, 2008)

(( I kinda already attacked you X_X ))


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

The cat-like Pokemon eyes shot open after the nightmare she had about an evil Absol. She yawned.
_I have to stop thinking about that bad Absol! Even if he is evil, he's still an Absol, like daddy._
She stood up and made her way around the others, careful not to wake anyone up, and ran outside to find something to eat.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

While Thorn was joyfully chirping, she saw a Skitty emerge from the shelter. "Good mooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiing!" she said happily, and she flew down and landed on the Skitty's head.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

((You typed that he thought of attacking.:p))


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Liz smiled. "Hi, Thorn!" She said, trying not to fall with the added weight of the Swablu.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

> Fool you don't know what you have till you lose it! he thought *firing off a Dark Pulse at Xhan.*


Should've added a comma after "thought," but oh well.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

((Oh, I see now. Sorry! I'll edit my post!))


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 30, 2008)

Yono looked at the Lucario and shook the hit off of his hand.
"Ouch," he said sarcastically, "that really hurt."
_Rishben won't be happy but I'll deal with that cat._ he thought as he floated over to Xhan.
Grabbing Xhan he opened a Dimensional Hole and threw him in.
"Have fun in the past!" he yelled before closing the hole.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

River yawned and stood up again. She stared in surprise. The two little ones were already awake... and the sun was quite high. How long had she slept?
"Good morning, Thorn. Good morning, Liz. Did you two sleep well? Did you get breakfast?" she asked, scratching her eye with her back paw.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

"Nope nope nope nope nope!" chirped Thorn. "But I will in a little while!"


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

"I can gather some fish in the river. Do you want to come and see what you can get? Just be aware... If you can't, then just stay here and be careful. Liz, you can join us. What will it be, you two?" River responded, overprotective of the young ones, as always.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

"Sure, I'll join you guys." Liz said, in the mood for berries or maybe some fresh Magikarp.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

"Sure, sure!" said Thorn, charging down to the river. "I found a Finneon!"


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Liz had to run as fast as she could to follow the hyperactive bird-type, but was as hungry as a pack of Mightyena.
"Nice job, Thorn!" She complimented.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

"A Finneon?! Really?" River gasped happily, overjoyed that it wasn't just a bitter-tasting Remoraid again. The Vaporeon eagerly ran to the side of the water.
"Stay close and find something to get. Maybe berries or little Caterpie. Have fun, too. Just don't go too far," she instructed to the two. River closed her eyes and suddenly dissolved into the river, flowing in the Finneon's direction. Without warning, she reappeared as a blue dog and sunk her fangs into the little fish.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Liz wandered around looking for some bushes that might contain berries, still wondering about the other members and when they would wake up. 
She came across a bunch of Chesto berries, and picked a few off.
"Hey, Thorn! I found some Chestos!" She called to her flying friend.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jun 30, 2008)

Xhan just barely heard Yono's last comment. He fell into the past, but he wondered how far back he was going. Wel... Maybe he could find Yono before he evolved, and he could get rid of him there and then. Then he would get back to the his time, because if Yono was killed, he couldn't have sent Xhan back. It was the faster way back. Then Xhan began to see trees. And he was falling. He crashed through the trees, branches cutting his back, and his face. A few turned him over, and cut his face. He hit the ground hard, and didn't move.
---
((He is not dead, just unconsiouss.))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

"I don't like Chesto!" said Thorn joyfully, in between bites of a rather large Caterpie she had found. "Yumyum yums!"


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Liz sweatdropped, then giggled. "Okay, then." She said back. 
She broke off another branch from the bush and dragged it over to where the Swablu was. The Skitty then waited for River to pop up out of the water.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

River looked up at the surface and saw the silhouette of a Skitty. She quickly swam up to the surface and added another Remoraid to the small pile of what she'd caught. So far, there was a Finneon, two Remoraids, and a young Goldeen with a blunt horn.
"This should be enough. What have you and Thorn found?" she asked.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Liz stared at the Vaporeon's catch. "Wow." She whispered.
"Well, I got some Chesto berries, while Thorn caught a Caterpie." She nodded in the direction of the Swablu.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

"Mine!" said Thorn suddenly, glaring at the Vaporeon and Skitty. She fluffed herself up a bit and turned back to her meal, ripping out one of the Caterpie's kidneys and swallowing it whole.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

"Oookaaay." Said Liz as she sweatdropped agian. 
The Skitty started to bite into a Chesto berry, being careful not to come close to Thorn or her precious Caterpie that she was ripping the organs out of.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Thorn began thinking of mischief again soon enough, though, and ripped out the other kidney, said, "Catch!" and threw it to Liz, where it landed with a splat... two feet from her face.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

River glared at Thorn.
"If you're not going to behave, then you don't get any fish. Child or not, you should at least act more mature," she stated, hoping that Thorn would at least think about it. She didn't like Caterpie, but they were probably the most nutritious food they'd found. After a moment, the Vaporeon turned away with annoyance and started eating her Finneon contently.
"Liz, want a bit?" she asked, offering a torn piece of the Finneon to the Skitty.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Thorn glanced at the half-eaten Caterpie. The choice was obvious. She walked over and set down the Caterpie near them.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

"Thank you, Thorn," River said, smiling warmly. She scratched at the remains of the Finneon, as well as the two Remoraid and the Goldeen. Each were cut into parts of three, except for one Remoraid, which was split in half. River pushed one third of the Goldeen, one third and one half of the Remoraid, and uneven bits of the Finneon to Thorn, and then another third of the food to Liz while taking the rest for herself. 

She nibbled on her portions of the food and took just a small bit of the Caterpie's muscle.     _The DoD... how long are we going to be able to live carefree without having to get the little ones to train very much...?_ River silently thought to herself.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

Bullet emerged from the mountain to see the other four members of the team awake and enjoying themselves. He hated to ruin their fun, but they had to leave.

"I hope you guys are all ready to go," he said. "The DoD found us, and when they don't get any word from their prized Ursaring they're going to be suspicious.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

"Mmm, yummy!" Thorn chirruped, glad that she had made the decision that she had. She first gulped down the Remoraid rather quickly, and then more slowly started on the Goldeen.


----------



## Hoeruo (Jun 30, 2008)

Iron awoke, and heard shouting nearby. A Vaporeon, a Swablu and a Skitty were playing near the river.
Iron stood up and started to walk towards them when he heard Bullet, the Zangoose, shout something about the DoD.
"They found us?" Iron shouted with his low, rumbling voice "How? When?"
_And right after I had woken up. Now I won't have time to eat either. At least not much..._
He still headed towards the forest though.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

"The- they found us?!" River gasped. She stuffed all of the food in her mouth and swallowed it. She tore two enormous leaves off of a large tree and set them in front of Thorn and Liz. "Finish your food and put any leftovers or things that you can't eat in one minute in the leaves. If you can't keep up or get tired, we can carry you. Thorn, if you fly, remember not to go past the trees so that they can't see you as easily," she ordered with worry, mostly because Bullet's message had caught her off guard. She stood up and looked at Bullet.
"Where are we going to travel to?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

Bullet paused. "Yes; I saw an Ursaring last night entering the mountain. I met up with him on the 4th floor and killed him. The DoD are going to get suspicious." Bullet paused again. "I don't know where we can go now. We know that they're inhabiting Treasure Town, and many other places; I don't know where else we can go. For now, let's get going."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Thorn said a few nasty, four-letter words, before following suit low over the ground, although she was slow there and her golden sheen was always obvious.


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

Liz started to feel anger flow through her whole entire body. 
"So, they found us, eh? Well, we won't let them hurt us!" She said, determined. 
She then put some Finneon into the leaf and looked up to Bullet to see what he was going to say.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 1, 2008)

"If only it were that easy..." River muttered, patting Liz on the head with a look of pity. "Shall we travel along the river, or in the woods or another place?" she asked Bullet, hoping he'd at least be able to answer that.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 1, 2008)

"Why, THANK you Yono." Enigma said somewhat sarcastically. "I've been trying to get rid of Xhan for years." Enigma was sure that the Dusknoir would try and pull that on him, so he moved away to the other side of the room. "So are we leaving or not?"


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 1, 2008)

Xhan woke up, and didn't want to open his eyes. But he did. He gasped. "Wh-Where am I?" He asked no one in particular. _More of the question, WHEN am I?_ 
"Oh, goody! You're awake!" A cheery voice said. Xhan looked to the side. 
"WAAAH!!! Wi-Wigglytuff?" He stammered.
"Yes,oh yes, friendly friends!" He replied. "Team Tasty found you conked out in apple woods! They brought you here!" He said in a singsong voice. 
"Ugh... All this kindness is making me wanna' barf." Xhan stood up, and keeping Wigglytuff's amazing power in mind, devised a plan. "Say, have you ever seen an Aura Sphere twice your size?" He asked. 
"No, nopety, nope!" Wigglytuff replied. 
"Come outside, then." Once out side, Xhan made the Aura Sphere as big as he could. "Say goodnight." He whispered. Knowing that his type advantage would help him, he blasted Wigglytuff. It actually knocked him out! Xhan made a break for it, and he thought of how the guild had diminished over the years. It was better in his time. But now, he headed for where Celebi was said to live. After all, if he got rid of Yono when he was young, he would have one less person to try to destroy in his time!


----------



## Nope (Jul 1, 2008)

X-Ray woke up. The sun was shining.
_Oh, god! I'll be late for the meeting!_ He thought.
He ran to the thone hall where Rishben were sleeping, and sat down on the ground, because he could'nt sit on a chair like the others.
"Where is Xhan?" He asked Yono, the Dusknoir.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 1, 2008)

"We'll go along the river, that way we won't be short of water or food," Bullet answered emotionlessly. "If you all are ready, we should head out."


----------



## Hoeruo (Jul 1, 2008)

Iron nodded at Bullet, then he started looking for food in the trees and bushes. He soon found a Metapod, teared it open, and then started eating the meat inside it.
He then walked to the river, and started drinking, ignoring River.

((Remember that you people in my team don't trust me, cuz I've been in D+Gs army.))


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

Liz looked up at River and sighed. She then started to tie the two ends of the giant leaf together, without ripping it. 
As Iron was drinking, she glared at the Aggron and looked over to Thorn. 
"You ready to go?" Liz asked her friend.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 1, 2008)

"Ayupyups!" she chirped. "Let's go! Gogo!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

Eager to go, Liz started to walk down the river, carrying the leaf in her mouth.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 1, 2008)

Thorn gulped down the Finneon bits before following.


----------



## Hoeruo (Jul 1, 2008)

Iron finished eating the Metapod, and started to follow Thorn, River and Liz.
He was still hungry after the Metapod, and grabbed a pidgey in the trees, killed it, and started to eat the meat inside it.
_If I were a fire type, I would have roasted it..._ He thought.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 1, 2008)

Xhan stopped in a small clearing. He was panting, sweating, and tired. But he had to Celbi. He took a look around. Then, he knew. He was here. He had been so busy thinking about taking a break that he hadn't even realized where he was. "Celebi!" He yelled. "I know you're here! Maybe not in this time, but you're here!" There was a small flash, and Celebi appeared.
"You're smarter than you look." She taunted. Xhan kept calm, but barely. 
"I need to time travel. I'm from the future. And I need to get back to my own time." He explained. "I know you don't like to do that stuff, but it's for the sake of the future!" _I'm not lying. It really is for the sake of the future. But not in the way you'd think..._
""Well, I geuss... If it's for the sake of the future... Fine. Only for the future." She replied. 
"I've heard you can only make short trips by yourself. why don't you just take a lot of short trips?" He asked.
"Well, I geuss that would work. If you want to do it that way. Alright." So, they went through time, one bit at a time. Until they were at the right time.
"This is good." Luckily, they were in a nicer part of the world, so Celebi didn't suspect anything. In fact, she knew nothing of the DoD! _How lucky am I?_ He wondered. He used Extreme Speed to zip to the meeting room, without thanking Celebi, of course. Now, he could get rid of Enigma, Yono, and rub it in their faces that he returned from the past! "Sorry for the delay. I had to convince Celebi that I was innocent!" He said to Yono as he came to a halt.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 1, 2008)

(( Wasn't following since the same three people kept posting over and over and over and nobody in my plot line posted until I checked today. ))

Before he could answer X-Ray he saw Xhan appear.
"Well nice of you to join us Xhan. The meeting is over. I explained to Rishben the whole you insulting me and me fighting back thing. He understands. No hard feelings?" Yono said extending his ghostly hand to the Lucario.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 1, 2008)

"Well, hello Xhan." Enigma said cooly. "How was your trip? Was it... enjoyable?" Knowing Xhan wanted to kill him, Enigma stepped back a few feet and waited for his response. Just for safety, he readied a Tri Attack and a Psychic if he needed to defend himself. _Probably will though..._ Enigma thought.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 1, 2008)

"Enigma, rot in a sack. Yono, get a life... literally." He replied angrily. "Have you ever considered seeing a photographer? I geuss you'd be dumb enough to do that!" He chuckled to himself. "Being a ghost, you have no skull to hold your brain in!" He almost walked away. But he missed the meeting. "What are we supposed to do? Hopefully something more interesting than last time." He hated asking what they were doing. It means he had missed the meeting. "Oh and Enigma... This is for this morning!" He gave Enigma a Force Palm to the head, and he wasn't gentle. He turned to Yono to wait for his question to be answered.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 2, 2008)

"Well you need to see Rishben about your rudeness problem while the rest of the team waits for Ursarings report." Yono said totally ignoring the last insults and retracting his hand.
"Engima, get yourself together and go out and find Ursaring. Report back ASAP." Yono said with a twinge of leadership.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 2, 2008)

Xhan reported to Rishben as soon as he could. Rishben had listened to Xhan, and his reasons for doing as he did. He had a hard time deciding on who to punish. Xhan should have more respect for his teammates, but Yono shouldn't be sending his teammates into a dimensional hole. The Lightfinders would have an easier time eliminating them. Both faults created a weakness in battle. So... both were to be punished. Xhan had to speak to his team members about their pasts throughout the day, and Yono... What was his punishment?
"Rishben, if I may suggest, punish Yono by fighting hi-" But Xhan was interupted. Rishben had a plan. A new punishment. Xhan and Yono would team up, and battle Rishben, not to the death, but darn close. And they would have to work together. Xhan took his leave. "Yono! Rishben is punishing both of us." Xhan told Yono why and how they were being punished.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Bullet looked to the East of the river, and to the West. If he went east, he very well knew that the team would have to face the Denizens of death, however if he went to the west he would avoid them longer. He took a deep breath. "Are you all prepared for battle?" he asked darkly.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 2, 2008)

_He thinks we'll stop at near death?! Xhan, maybe. Me? No!_ he thought.
"Alright Xhan. It'll let us build up some trust and teamwork skills. When do we begin?" Yono said.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 2, 2008)

River nodded solemnly.
"Yes... I can also help protect the little ones if need be. I can change the terrain or create a barrier of ice, or do whatever you need to help you. I can try to fight too, but I definitely won't be a match against the senior members. Are you prepared to accept that you may have to let me die and retreat?" she asked in the same tone.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

"And I can fly!" chirped Thorn happily. "Ayupyupyups! And I can drop the slimy white poop on people!"


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 2, 2008)

"Actually, in about four minutes." He said. "I hope you realize that I'll hate you forever, and this will give me no pleasure what so freaking ever. Well, I'm going to get ready." He said as he hid a few Oran Berries in his scarf.


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

"I'm ready, too!" Said the happy Skitty, giggling at Thorn.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 2, 2008)

Yono looked around and gathered up a few Oran berries and hid them in his mouth.
"Lets get this over with." Yono said as he started walking to the fight hall.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

_Yono and Xhan versus Rishben? Interesting. Wonder who will die, or at least, almost die. _X-Ray thought with a grin.
"I'll go with you." He growled to Enigma.
Then he walked out of the throne room and found himself outside. He stopped and waited for Enigma to come.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Bullet made a facial expression that resembled a smile. "Good; we'll head off to Treasure Town." When saying that, Bullet drew out his sharp claws. "Rishben is going to die."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 3, 2008)

((Wow. i missed a lot. I'm a little unsure of what's going on right now.))


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 3, 2008)

((Basically, there was a meeting, I was sent to the past, and by the time I got back, the meeting was over. I was sent to the past by Yono, because I had insulted him, and he had fought back. For that, we are both being punished by having to team up and fight Rishben to near-death.))
---
Xhan looked around, and couldn't see Rishben. Until he walked out of the darkness into the light. "Xhan, get rid of the Oran berries in your scarf pocket. Yono, spit those Oran berries out of your mouth." Rishben commanded. Xhan was shocked. How had Rishben known? But it didn't matter. Rishben was advancing on them. "Let the battle begin." He said. He stood, in a regular stance, as though not expecting an attack. Xhan had a type advantage, but that wasn't enough to beat Rishben. He nodded to Yono, signaling for him to attack, so that he could have an opprotunity to hit Rishben with a fighting type move.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 3, 2008)

((Oh. And meanwhile, _I'm_ sill coming back from the job I did. Heh))

I continued to tunnel, ready to deliver the news that I had beeen baited.

I burst up from the ground, expecting to see life going on as usual.

What I saw instead was nothing short of... chaos?

Pokemon were talking amongst themselves. Their expressions ranged from fearful to furious.

"Well," I muttered to myself, "I get sent on a job that's a trap, I'm not gone for very long, and something interesting happens."


----------



## Hoeruo (Jul 3, 2008)

"And X-Ray too..." Iron said low, careful not to make it so the others would hear him. They did'nt know about what was between him and X-Ray, and Iron hoped that they would'nt ever know.

He started to look for berries. Iron didn't like berries, but he had to live. He would normally eat iron on his mountain...
My mountain... I will return to you when I'm finished with X-Ray. He didn't care if Rishben still existed if he could just live peaceful on his mountain.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 4, 2008)

"Okay then, X-Ray, you can come." Enigma said bluntly, hating the fact that he would have to travel with somebody. "I hope Xhan gets killed. Then I'll be able to have a life." Enigma mumbled. "Okay, come on then, let's go." Enigma said, walking away.


----------



## Nope (Jul 4, 2008)

X-Ray followed Enigma. He had only joined him because Rishben had'nt assigned him a mission, and he did'nt have anything better to do.
_I might even meet some pokèmon I could torture..._ He loved torturing, especially small, helpless pokèmon.
He saw a poochyena close to him, and he zapped it, it howled in pain and X-Ray laughed at it. Then it died.
_Bad... Funs over...._


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 4, 2008)

"Looks like I missed quite the party" i muttered. 

I casually walked over. "Anyone here care to tell me what in Giratina's cursed name happened here, or will i have to pry the information from your coold, dead, corpses?"

No sooner did the last word leave my mouth then did a good two-thirds of activity stop.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 4, 2008)

Yono spit the berries out and melted into the ground.
"Come on Xhan. Show me what you can do." his voice resonated.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 4, 2008)

Xhan sighed. This was going to be difficult if they didn't use his tpye advantage. He suddenly used Extreme Speed, and combined it with a Force Palm. He aimed the blow right at Rishben's face. But somehow... Rishben was able to dodge his combo, and use a Slash on his back. Xhan fell on the ground, teeth clenched, blood spilling from his back. He got up, trying to ignore the pain, but it was hard. He looked at Rishben, and saw a smug smile. Xhan was not to be insulted in this way! Not even by Rishben! The pain no longer of concern to him, he stood up straight, and used Extreme Speed and Force Palm again, making it look like he was going for Rishben's head, He changed his dorection quickly, and used an Iron Tail on Rishben's rear. Yet again, Rishben dodged, and this time used a Shadow bal. Xhan quickly fired an Aura Sphere, and the two collided. He held his blast for a second, then was overpowered. He was hit by the force of both attacks, and hit the wall, making a slight cracking noise. He staggered to his feet. "Xhan, do you really think that you can beat me? My speed is so high, that you could never hope to hit me, even with Extreme Speed!" Rishben said. Xhan stood, panting, and felt the pain in his back again. He knew what he needed to do. He'd need to use Extreme Speed, and slow down just before he hit. He could confuse Rishben that way. But first...
"Yono, distract him! I have a plan!" He tried to send the message to Yono ONLY, but Rishben still heard. This wasn't going to end well...


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 4, 2008)

Yono reached up from the ground and grabbed hold of Rishben's legs slowly pulling him into the floor.
"NOW" he said to Xhan in his mind.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 4, 2008)

Xhan took his chance. He blasted Rishben with three Aura Spheres, the ran up, and attacked with five Force Palms. He used Extreme Speed and used that momentum to bounce himself off of the wall, backflip, and hit Rishben in the head with an Iron Tail. Rishben's front paws were still above ground, and he began pulling himslef up, until he could jump slightly, and eventually, he was out completly. He glared at Xhan, and fired a Shadow ball. Xhan hit wall again. Rishben runed around to Yono, and attacked.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 4, 2008)

Yono, still in the ground, tripped Rishben and grabbed the Absol.
"You're coming with me!" he screamed as he dragged the Pokemon into the Dark World.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 5, 2008)

"You know, X-Ray, it would be more fun if you used Pokemon that weren't so weak. I mean, even a few levels higher would work." Enigma said after he had seen X-Ray kill the Poochyena. "Besides, you have to make it slow, so they'll be tortured more." After Enigma said that, he saw a zippy looking Ratatta walk by. "Let me show you." Enigma said, as he went over to the Ratatta. The Ratatta looked at him cutely, but stopped after it noticed Enigma's face darkening. "YAAAH!" Enigma yelled as he unleathed a Psychic. THe Ratatta writhed in pain horribly, for about 15 mintues, before Enigma let it fall to the ground, half-dead. "Die, pitiful rat!" Enigma shouted as he fired a Tri Attack at the Ratatta, killing it completely. "See, that's how it's done."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 5, 2008)

"Interesting," i said when i heard the news from a Magmortar. "So Xhan and Yono haven't been seen for a while since Xhan came back form the past. Veyr Interesting."

I went to where the job information was. "Still, i ahve other work to do as well. This could also provide the opening I need."


----------



## Nope (Jul 5, 2008)

"I torture and kill my prey as I want to. You don't care." He looked as Enigma killed the Rattata. "Come on. Your wasting our time. And I killed the Poochyena fast _not_ to waste time."
He continued walking. "Are you coming?" He turned to look at the Porygon-Z, then started to walk in the direction of the Ursaring.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 5, 2008)

River sighed and grimaced in disgust. 
"At best, pooping would serve as... a diversionary technique. Stick to using Sing and physical attacks," she told Thon. The Vaporeon turned to everyone else. "Do you all have some kinds of berries in case anything goes wrong? I have a few extra Sitrus if needed, but what are you carrying, first of all?" she asked the group.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

"We'll probably run into some berry patches along the way," Bullet said.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 6, 2008)

"NO, WAIT!!!" Xhan jumped after Rishben. Even though they were opponents, Rishben had given him the chance to start over. Rishben had turned into what he had wanted to be. Xhan just ended up getting dragged along with Rishben into the Dark World.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 6, 2008)

Yono watched as Xhan jumped in.
"Xhan this is where Rishben will die. Either you join him or you come with me!" Yono said to the Lucario.

(( Rishben is staying in here but he won't die. It' just my character is trying to become leader but Rishben will escape later ))


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 6, 2008)

"TRAITOR!!!" Xhan yelled in fury. He gave Yono a hard Iron Tail to the head, and came back quickly with Exteme Speed. He went back and forth, hitting Yono every time possible. "It's time you saw what happens when you betray Rishben." He whispered. To top everything off, he used Dragon Pulse, the quickly came to Yono's and side and used Crunch. He smiled, positive that Yono had been hurt to the point of evaporating. He turned to see a crushed opponent, but was stunned to see what he saw. "H-how?"


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 6, 2008)

Yono watched the Lucario as he saw Yono healing.
"You're in the Dark World my friend. I'm practically immortal here. It's where I was born." he said evilly.
Grabbing the Lucario he dragged him out of the world as Rishben was slowly dying.
Closing the portal behind him and in the real world Yono dropped Xhan.
"I'm better than Rishben and I'm gonna lead this team!" he said.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

"Okies! Okies!" chirruped Thorn happily. "Let's go!" She zoomed in a random direction.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

Bullet turned towards Thorn. "We're going this way," he said slowly, pointing in the opposite direction.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Xhan laughed at Yono's words. "I don't think that a Dark Type will suffer forever in the Dark World. He'll find a way out. You just watch! You're going to regret betraying him! Trust me. In the meantime, You'll be destroyed." He used Crunch, sinking his teeth into Yono's hand.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 7, 2008)

Yono shook Xhan off.
"You either listen to me from now on or you're going to join Rishben in hell you understand?!" Yono screamed in Xhan's face grabbing him by the neck.
"So which is it Xhan?!"


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Xhan spat on Yono's face. "None of the above." He said snarled. "Now put me down, Tubs."


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 7, 2008)

Yono increased his grip, strangling the Pokemon.
"Call me Tubs, one more time." he said.

(( Go Hancock! lol Had to use the line. ))


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

X-Ray started to run towards Ursarings lookout. He ignored the Porygon-Z that was floating behind him.

When he was beginning to get tired, he saw Ursarings lookout. He turned to see if Enigma was there. No Enigma.
He approached the Ursarings lookout which was cleverly named "Ursa Majors spot" by Ursaring himself. He saw something brown and red laying on the ground.
_What the...?_ He thought. He slowly walked closer and he could now see that the brown thing was... "Ursaring!" The Ursaring laid dead on the ground with his throat cut over.
X-Ray sniffed the wound that had caused Ursaring to die to see if he recognized the smell.
_A Zangoose have been here... Bullet..._ He sniffed the air for the scent of more pokèmon, but he couldn't find any.

He started to run back to Enigma. He killed a few Rattatas and Houndours on the way...


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

"Alright." Xhan said. "How 'ya doin' Tubs?" He laughed to himself. Sarcasm was fun. It involved being literal. Even if it involved dying as well, anything was better than listening to this joker!


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 7, 2008)

Yono pinned him to the ground and gripped so tightly around his neck he about popped the head off. Opening a Dimensional Hole he threw Xhan back in time...back when Celebi didn't know she could control time.
"Have fun getting back this time!" He screamed at him as he shut the hole.


----------



## Lili (Jul 7, 2008)

Liz followed Bullet and looked back to Thorn.
"Come on, Thorn! This way." The Skitty said.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'm going-going-going-going-going!" she said, and flew off in said direction.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 8, 2008)

Xhan plummeted again. "Ah, crap. Oh well. At least Yono's out of my life." Then, an idea began forming in his head. He could take over the world early! Rallying Pokemon to his cause woudn't be easy, but he could kill legendaries by using surprise. He would rule the world! And he wouldn't have to deal with Team Light, or any of his pesky teammates! Unfortunatley, Xhan landed on a rock this time. He blacked out before he even landed, in anticipation.


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

X-Ray zoomed past Enigma. "I have no time for you. See you later." He continued to run until he saw the DoD base. "Ahh, finally! My feet are hurting." He ran into the throne hall, where he only saw Yono. "Where is Rishben? I have something important to tell him!" He panted.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

"Rishben is gone. I'm the new leader. Now what do you need to tell me." he said to X-Ray.


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

"Rishben is gone? What happened?" X-Ray said, not believing Yono to be the new leader of the DoD.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

"When me and Xhan fought Rishben I dragged Rishben to the Dark World and locked him in. He is slowly dying and there is nothing any of you can do about it. I also threw Xhan back in time to the point where Shiny Celebi didn't know that she could time travel. I beat Rishben so I'm the new leader. Now tell me what is going on!" he demanded.


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

"Okay, okay." X-Ray said. "Well, you probably know that Enigma and I went to see Ursaring. Well, he is dead." He paused. "His throat was cut, and I bet that it was Bullet." He growled.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

_Damn you Bullet!_ he thought to himself.
"We'll get Bullet. I want you and Enigma to go to Ursaring's base and wait there. I'm going to get something and meet you there." he told X-Ray.


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

Without answering, X-Ray shot out of the door, and ran to meet Enigma. "We'll meet Yono at Ursarings lookout, okey?" Without waiting for an answer from Enigma, he continued to run to Ursarings base. He soon arrived, and sniffed Ursarings corpse again. Lots of flies were gathering at his wound.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

((This gets a little graphic, but he does need to live...and he's evil!o_e
---
Xhan groaned. His head was wet, with blood. He found an exceptionaly large leaf, and dipped it in a cold stream. He tended to his wound, grimacing in pain. _Frankly, I'm surprised that I survived that fall..._ He thought. He was pretty sure that he was so far back that hardly any Pokemon existed. Judging by the amount of plantlife around him, the most likely types he would meet would be grass types and water types. He looked up, and gasped. He quickly rolled to the side, where he was lower. That Aerodactlye had almost eaten him for lunch! As it flew away in anger, he fired an Aura Sphere at it, and hit its wing. He used extreme speed, and found it laying on the ground. It seemed to be begging him not kill it in a foreign language. More likley, and Ancient language. But he didn't care. He prepared an Iron tail, and struck the other wing. This Pokemon was now crippled. He delivered another blow to its neck, and killed it. He decided to turn it into a shelter. So he used the wings as a tarp, and he didn't really do anything else. Eventually, he'd have to get a new shelter. He broke off the corpse's head and stuck a stick in the ground. He put the head on the stick, as a symbol to make other Pokemon stay away from him. He'd get his peace, one way or the other...


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

((Yes, that is a bit morpid o_e

Eh, I have nothing to write for my rp char now, really...))


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

((Sorry about that last post, though. Xhan needs peace so that he can think of a plan. Beware this long post of doom!!!))
---
Xhan swatted all the flies gathering near him. Then he finally had an idea! Wait, no...two ideas! First, he would find either Darkrai or Giratina. Either one would probably work. He'd travel to the Dark Realm, and come back with Rishben! Then he'd find Dialga, who would send them back to their own time! Dialga controlled time, so he could do it! Now, if Dialga didn't want to cooperate... They could overpower him. Xhan knew Dragon Pulse, but he wasn't weak to dragon types. Or steel types. He was partially steel. "It's perfect!" He used Extreme Speed, and found that he could run across water if he was going as fast as possible. He got to Brine Cave, and quickly descended to the lowest level, and came to the inscriptions. Then, a Lapras came, which was lucky for Xhan. _Who knew I had such luck?_ He decided to alter his plan. He would take Dialga first. 
"You do not have the proper qualities to enter the Hidden Land." The Lapras said.
"Really? Are you sure you don't want to change your mind?" He asked, creating an Aura Sphere. 
"I-I'm sorry to keep you waiting!" Xhan had geussed that personal feelings would overcome the desire to do good. He boarded the Lapras, and they set of for the hidden land...


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

(I have bad news. Lord Shyguy has decided to leave the RPG. :sad:That means we have one more place open though. In the DoD, that is. Sorry that I'm double posting.)


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

((I should be ashamed of myself for triple posting! I truly am sorry. :sweatdrop:But, this thread seems to be dying. In 48 hours, I'll delete it, unless anyone wants it to stay. If you want it to stay, just post, or let me know that you need to be caught up. Or just read the pages. One or the other. But, seriously, this thread is DYING.:dead: It only has 48 hours to live unless someone donates their posts!:sad:))


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2008)

((okay, I'll post))

Liz continued walking, humming a happy tune. She marched to it, now in her own little world.

((that's all i got))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 31, 2008)

Thorn flew and sang a cheery tune by Liz.

(That's all I have too :P)


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

((Meh. Someone from the DOD posting would be useful. Here goes.))
---
Xhan looked at Temporal Tower. It was tall. VERY tall. Xhan figured it was best to just get it over with. He used Extreme Speed, and ran to the entrance, climbing step afterstep. He was getting tired. He collapsed. He lay on the floor, panting. _I hould take it easy. I'll be slower in the long run._ Xhan got to his feet slowly. He walked silently to final steps. He was so close. But so tired. He was about redy to take a nap. After a painful climb, Xhan fell on his face, tounge hanging out, panting. Everything started going black. Xhan couldn't remember anything after that until the next day.


----------



## Nope (Aug 3, 2008)

((Me and mah bro will be gone for a week.))


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

(Okay, if you're going to go, then begone!)


----------

